# UMass Boston Study



## Alex (7/11/14)

*source*
Smokers Who Used E-Cigarettes Daily for One Month Were Six Times More Likely to Quit, Survey Finds

Researchers at the University of Massachusetts Boston have found that regular use of e-cigarettes may benefit smokers who are trying to kick the habit. The new study from the Center for Survey Research shows that smokers who used e-cigarettes daily for at least one month were six times as likely to quit smoking altogether, compared to those who rarely or never tried one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

